# attaching emblems to pen clips



## icfbob (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience affixing emblems to pen clips.  I had made numerous 24 kt gold emblems for an association I belong to and then ordered an equal number of 24 KT gold pen clips. The epoxy resin and CA glue do not seem to secure the back of the emblem to the face of the flat clip.  I should have had them soldered together before they were plated, but that is water under the bridge.  I now have 600 emblems and 600 clips that I have a need to join permanently together.  Any ideas?? All comments appreciated.  I am a new IAP Member, so if I did not post this properly, please excuse and maybe point me in the right direction.  Thanks  BOB:angry:


----------



## Janster (Sep 4, 2013)

IMHO your best bet as of now is to scuff the backs of the enblem and also the area where you wish to attach it and use clear 2 part Epoxy......Jan


----------

